# Looking for an HVAC tech



## artco (Oct 3, 2010)

<P>We are located in Central Southern Connecticut and are looking for a D-2 Licensed HVAC Commercial tech with 5 years experience for P/M's Filter changes and service on up to 40 ton RTU's.</P>
<P>Experience with Natural gas, propane and electric heat.</P>
<P>Anyone out there looking for a job? </P>


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

artco said:


> <P>We are located in Central Southern Connecticut and are looking for a D-2 Licensed HVAC Commercial tech with 5 years experience for P/M's Filter changes and service on up to 40 ton RTU's.</P>
> <P>Experience with Natural gas, propane and electric heat.</P>
> <P>Anyone out there looking for a job? </P>



If your looking for expert you can check your local or you can search online.


----------



## CarverTia (Feb 15, 2013)

*RE*

We are a property management company looking for a reliable HVAC technician to do service and install work on an as needed basis.

*Exhaust Flanges*


----------



## David M. Morris (Jan 11, 2013)

u can just this one...contact them to fulfill your needs http://www.aceprohvac.com


----------

